# .17 hm2 MARLIN vs CIL ANSHULTZ 22LR?



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

What do you guys think..I just bought the Marlin .17 mach 2 but I won't get it until next Saturday...it comes with a 4x12x40mm Tasco scope with objective lens..I have never shot a mach 2 before

I am going to test it against the CIL Anshultz 22 LR bolt action with 3x9x40 Bushell with no objective lens...It cuurently groups at 50 yds the size of a nickle ..5 shots. with most brands of ammo

Do you guys think the mach 2 will group better at 50 yds. and what would happen at 75 yds as the 22 is set for that range to be right on.

I am pretty sure the 22LR would be a definite loser at hundred yards..

What can I expect from the .17 mach2 at 100 yds?

Can you guys give me some predictions..from guesses to experience with these guns? would be interesting to hear some of your thoughts

Also..how will the gopher feel? :roll:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

The .17 will kick its butt!!!!!!! The stuff it can do just out of the box is terrific!! :beer:


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

anshultz is the best rimfire you can get and i don't care what anybody says


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Well sorry for the delay
The Anshutz kicked the .17 mach2 butt at 50 yds by about 1/4 inch
22 grouped about half inch and about a 1/4 inch high
.17 mach2 grouped 3/4 inch and about 1/4 inch high
at 75 yds the 22 spread out out to one inch and was right on height was and the .17 mach2 was slightly between 3/4 and one inch and was about 1/4 high
At 100 yds the 22 grouped about 2 inches and dropped 5 inches
the .17 mach2 grouped about 1 1/4 inches and dropped about one inch.

The marlin is heavier and feels a like a real gun at 6 1/2 lbs
the anchutz was about 5 lbs and felt like a bb gun

Overall..the excitement is gone
I don't like the idea of paying $8 per box of .17 mach2 choice of 2 brands only hard to get
the 22 costs about $3 for good ammo
I have not had a chance to shoot gophers yet

The .17 has a 25 yard advantage over the 22

I think I will sell the Marlin and hold my shots to max at 75 yds for gophers.

Trigger feel was much better with the anchutz


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

mach, the HM2 is capable of giving you one hole groups at 50 yards and 1/4 groups at 100 yards. Your problem is the trigger on the Marlin. Until you address that issue the Marlin won't perform as expected. Go over to rimfirecentral.com and do a search in the Marlin group for trigger mods. It is a simple mod that anyone can do and will drop the trigger on the Marlin to about a 3 pound pull. The result is amazing. I did the mod on my Marlin 22 mag and it works great. If you are not sure of yourself doing the modification you can always buy a replacement trigger. Don't know where you are buying your ammo but I can buy it for $4.95 a box all day long in my area as well as online.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I live in Calgary Canada at an altiitude of almost one mile..we only have 2 brands of ammo avialable Hornady and CCI...all over $8/box of 50
I might monkey around with the trigger when I have time.
The groups at 50 ydas are at an indoor range with proper benchrest supports. other shots are outdoors where the wind can be at 3 different directions..but each gun has the same environment.
oh well...I will check the torgue on all the screws on both guns and retry the indoor again with the trigger tweaked and maybe put on a harris bipod.
by the way I am using win target, cci blazer american eagle.rem yellow jackets and some other target gold thru the anchutz with similiar results


----------



## Westro (Apr 14, 2006)

Go with the Harris Bipod, you'll use it.

My .17 is fun up to 100 yards, then it falls off quick. Nice and quite but the ammo gets a bit much. It is not my primary firearm on the dog town though as it doesn't have a whole lot of 'wow' factor. But like I said that sub 100 yards it is a little sniper though :sniper:

As you stated, if you can keep them within 100 yards your going to have a hay day as long as you don't shot with someone that has a bigger cal. than you have!


----------

